# Help ban this "tank"



## KermieBetta01 (Jul 18, 2012)

I know many of us hate the way Walmart treats their fish. 

THEY ARE SELLING AN INCREDIBLY SMALL TANK

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-L...Color-LED-Lighting-.42-Gallons-Birds/17480273

It is sick and inhumane. Please do what you can whether contacting costumer service or writing bad reviews.

It currently has 3 five star reviews and 2 four star reviews with only 3 one stars boycotting the product.


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

KermieBetta01 said:


> I know many of us hate the way Walmart treats their fish.
> 
> THEY ARE SELLING AN INCREDIBLY SMALL TANK
> 
> ...


.42 GALLONS?! Oh, no!


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

I apologize for being so dense, but I went to the site using the link and I can't figure out how to post a review... any ideas? I'd love to get this rating down to a minus 50 if I could and definitely want to tell people this is in no way suitable for ANY living thing. 

So if anyone could tell me how to review that death trap they are calling a tank I would really appreciate it. Thanks

Oops never mind, found it! Had to go to the full site


----------



## KermieBetta01 (Jul 18, 2012)

kelseyleah343 said:


> .42 GALLONS?! Oh, no!


this is less than half a gallon, with no horizontal room to swim. compared to this they may as well be stored in a cup, such as the one in your profile picture. I can't tell if you're sarcastic or genuine but please see the seriousness of this situation.


----------



## KermieBetta01 (Jul 18, 2012)

Greylady said:


> I apologize for being so dense, but I went to the site using the link and I can't figure out how to post a review... any ideas? I'd love to get this rating down to a minus 50 if I could and definitely want to tell people this is in no way suitable for ANY living thing. Thanks


it will give you a window asking if your new. if you are click it you can give your name or another name if you want. (I put Lois griffin...l:lol for your email use your own email

if you don't know how to get there click the link, scroll down to the reviews and ubove the first one, to the right in blue bold words is "write a review"

Thank you for helping! :yourock:


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Thats shocking


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Greylady said:


> I apologize for being so dense, but I went to the site using the link and I can't figure out how to post a review... any ideas? I'd love to get this rating down to a minus 50 if I could and definitely want to tell people this is in no way suitable for ANY living thing.
> 
> So if anyone could tell me how to review that death trap they are calling a tank I would really appreciate it. Thanks


register to comment


----------



## princesskale (Jun 5, 2012)

KermieBetta01 said:


> this is less than half a gallon, with no horizontal room to swim. compared to this they may as well be stored in a cup, such as the one in your profile picture. I can't tell if you're sarcastic or genuine but please see the seriousness of this situation.


I am being serious, also that was a picture from when I was changing out the tank. I do see the seriousness of the situation, no betta should be kept in a .42 gallon.. well, "tank". They are living things, not decorations.


----------



## KermieBetta01 (Jul 18, 2012)

staffylover said:


> Thats shocking


I know! the description box made me sick!


----------



## KcSaf (Jul 25, 2012)

i gave it a one star, and agreed with all off the negative feedback, this is atrocious, and i hope nobody ever buys it.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

KermieBetta01 said:


> this is less than half a gallon, with no horizontal room to swim. compared to this they may as well be stored in a cup, such as the one in your profile picture. I can't tell if you're sarcastic or genuine but please see the seriousness of this situation.


Lots of different ways to correctly keep this species and while you have the right to your opinion-no need to be overly critical of others.

Often small containers are used for pic.

The small temporary cups on store shelves are just that...Temporary...just like all the other species of fish seen in pet shops that are overstocked , improperly stocked...etc.....

Its the consumers job to research needs and not assume what they see on store shelves are correct or what they are told by staff is correct, however, it sad that we can't rely on proper info and supplies.
I do agree that the lave lamp is not ideal.

*DO NOT refer or use Bettafish.com in review to stores.......*


----------



## KermieBetta01 (Jul 18, 2012)

kelseyleah343 said:


> I am being serious, also that was a picture from when I was changing out the tank. I do see the seriousness of the situation, no betta should be kept in a .42 gallon.. well, "tank". They are living things, not decorations.


could not agree more!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I submitted a bad review


----------



## KermieBetta01 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Lots of different ways to correctly keep this species and while you have the right to your opinion-no need to be overly critical of others.
> 
> Often small containers are used for pic.
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion but there is a difference between live able and not suitable for a living creature. This is not made to be temporary the tank is made to be a permanent home for the fish. You wouldn't put a st. Bernard in a tv would you? Just the same as you wouldn't put a fish in a lamp. 
In the description it is called the perfect and ideal tank for children. A parent could take the child there with the intention to buy a fish and tank of their child's choice. it being a lava lamp with many colors is very appealing to children, thus their parents will buy it. I and other betta fish owners are trying to prevent that and others situations like it from happening.


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

Done, review posted.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

How do i write a review on the thing? I just registered.

EDIT: Found it.

How can people give it good reviews?


----------



## SparklE fin (Jun 8, 2012)

I find it funny how these itty bitty tanks are like $30-$40 that my soup bowl carries more water, but the 10 gallon tank on there is $12.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

SparklE fin said:


> I find it funny how these itty bitty tanks are like $30-$40 that my soup bowl carries more water, but the 10 gallon tank on there is $12.


So true. The lava lamp tank is $25. My 10 gallon kit (includes tank, hood w/ light & filter) costs $30 in store at walmart.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> So true. The lava lamp tank is $25. My 10 gallon kit (includes tank, hood w/ light & filter) costs $30 in store at walmart.


_That is what I just did, in my review..a nice bad one, dam I should of copied and pasted it, well, basically I said, I would never even remotely consider buying such a horribly thought out Prison WIth lights for a beautiful betta fish..A fish needs SWim room, and this provides none, and all is see is a place to put a fish, and forget about it..in this pretty lil lamp, well, a betta fish is not a decoration you can just put in a lamp, and for the cost of such a horrid and cruel device you can buy a 5-10 gallon setup for your betta that would be the IDEAL enviornment to house a betta, not a Lamp Prison with lighting..Please do not buy this Betta death trap!! (All from Memory)_
_..And It makes me sick to think how many people think this is a Tank, Do not even call a lamp a tank, and Please do not use this for a living creature!!!_
_I am writing to Hawkeye..too:evil:_


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Write to the company Hawkeye, International
[email protected]
Cause for concern..let them know..I am doing a letter right now!!


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Here's mine:



> An inhumane contraption,
> 07/27/2012
> The fact that this product is being marketed as an animal habitat is shocking and concerning, to say the least. There is not a single species of fish that can thrive in less than a gallon of water. Fish are made to swim, not hover in a few ounces of liquid.
> That water, by the way, will quickly turn to poison, as the ammonia from the fish waste builds up, burning the gills and fins of the animal. Like any other pet, fish need exercise and stimulation. Being trapped in a tube, in which they cannot even turn around comfortably, will make for a short and miserable existence for any animal. Betta fish are labrynth breathers; this means that they breathe air from the surface of the water. From the picture of the lamp, I can see very little, if any, airspace from which a fish could breathe safely.
> Children should not be taught to think of animals as playthings and decorations. They are living, feeling creatures, and should be treated with respect and compassion. Just as you would not keep a pony in a cat carrier, you should not keep a fish inside a lamp.


*sigh* When I was a kid, regular lava-filled lava lamps were cool enough! We didn't need to go stuffing animals into them.


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

lelei said:


> Write to the company Hawkeye, International
> [email protected]
> Cause for concern..let them know..I am doing a letter right now!!


Thanks for the link, I just sent them an email. I didn't think to cut and paste my review on the website either but it was titled "Death Trap" and pretty much said the same thing as everyone else has said.

UPDATE: Well apparently a lot of people have sent emails, I just recieved notification from my email provider that the recipients email was full. Hmm...... I'll try to send it again tomorrow and continue until it goes through.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I posted a one star review and will go back and agree with all the other negative reviews.

Thank you for alerting us to this situation!


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

And, my letter to the company that makes it:



> Hello!
> 
> I am writing to your company because one of your products has recently come to my attention: the lava lamp fish container. Walmart has this product listed on their website as being a .42 gallon container. The size of the container is enough to cause concern, but in addition, the shape of the product is unsuitable for an animal habitat.
> 
> ...


Yes, I refused to call it an aquarium or a tank, and therefore I referred to it several times as merely a container.

And, my email was sent back to me. I will resend tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## KermieBetta01 (Jul 18, 2012)

*You all are wonderfull! Thank you, Thank you!!!!*


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

*Thanks from the Bettas*

I love what you are doing!!!

We should all write a letter to walmart showing our disgust for this product.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at these cruel tanks from walmart:

Betta Bow-Front Rectangular Fish Tank Kit: Fish : Walmart.com

read this description for this tank Water World Goldfish Tank Kit: Fish : Walmart.com

1/3 of a gallon Smallworld Aquarium: Fish : Walmart.com

.5 gallon Aqua Culture Betta Cube with LED Light: Fish : Walmart.com

.7 gallon Aqua Cultur 0.7-Gallon Betta Bubble with LED Hood: Fish : Walmart.com

God knows how small Aqua Cultur 0.7-Gallon Betta Bubble with LED Hood: Fish : Walmart.com

I didn`t even go half way through the listings

I am outraged.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Someone named alexusk97 Florida, USA used bettafish.com in their review. That is forbidden! :evil:


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Someone named alexusk97 Florida, USA used bettafish.com in their review. That is forbidden! :evil:


 
I almost died when I read that review. I actually cringed.


----------



## jCo72 (Feb 21, 2012)

I saw this tank when I was wanting to buy a 10 gallon tank and I thought it was just horrid!

I was looking over all the reviews and it currently only shows 5 1-star reviews for me currently. I hope that in a few days everyone's 1-star reviews will show up.

Also, I was reading the other reviews just to see what people actually thought and how they could give this "tank" a 5-star review. I was so shocked by these two that I had to post it... although I'm sure many of you saw these already.




> This Lavarium is great! The LED really make the colors from my betta shine. I was concerned about the size of the Lavarium but have found that my betta is doing quite well and ejoys the 360 degree viewing. _The beauty about betta fish is that they don’t need a large tank to survive and they can cope quite well in a small bowl with no requirement for a filtration system running_. I recommended the lavarium to my room mate and he put six neon tetras inside and they look great. _One thing that is important is to be sure to do a partial water change every other week and replace with new water_. I would recommend this tank for any new betta owner.



partial water change every other week?!




> I had my betta in a 1.5gal fish bowl and was looking for a small aquarium with lighting. What I like about this aquarium is the changeable LED lights. ... So I bought the Lavarium and set it up in my office. Then transferred my betta over to his new home and I must say he really enjoys the bubbles that are produced from the air pump and airstone. ... I researched desktop aquariums and some websites said that bettas should be in one gallon tanks and larger but these fish come from small rice paddies in Thailand _so this tank is a whole lot better than the fish bowl he was living in_. ... _I also do a partial water change twice a month_ and replace old water with new freshwater (be sure to add a couple drops of dechlor to remove harmful chlorine from your tap water. And most of all, only keep one betta in a tank. They are territorial and will chew on each others fins if you put two together. They are far happier being by themselves.



again, partial water change twice a month?? and this person REDUCED the size of the betta's living area and said it was better for him?! I am shocked. Please rate these two reviews down as well as putting up your own review.


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

A few days ago I spent a good while flying all over Walmart's "tanks" and gave most of what I found 1 star and a comment.
I remember this crap...let's infest the site and let them feel our wrath. > 
-but for realzie, these crap tanks needs to stop.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

notice how it says "Sea creature" Imagine what people might put in it, not just bettas


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

I posted a negative review on the website but it never showed up, I also sent an email but it won't go through and just keeps saying "the recipients mailbox is full". I just posted another review, not as long as the first one but it went like this

Cruel! Inhumane! Do not buy this death trap! Read the facts regarding Bettas or any other living creature before subjecting them to a slow death in this contraption! Animals, fish, sea creatures of any kind are NOT decorations!!!

I doubt it will show up either. After I post it says "your post will show up within 20 hours _*pending approval*_. I doubt it will get past the "approval board" but we can only hope.

How do you "down grade" a review? Someone mentioned that in an earlier post


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

toad said:


> I almost died when I read that review. I actually cringed.





registereduser said:


> Someone named alexusk97 Florida, USA used bettafish.com in their review. That is forbidden


He gave it a one star and a bad review. I don't know anything about posting about this forum being forbidden..Why is it forbidden? Just wondering. Anyway, if it points people in the direction of the proper way to care for a betta fish then I say it's a good thing and may keep someone from buying one of those "tanks"


----------



## jCo72 (Feb 21, 2012)

Greylady said:


> I doubt it will show up either. After I post it says "your post will show up within 20 hours _*pending approval*_. I doubt it will get past the "approval board" but we can only hope.


Oh no! I hope other people's reviews will be approved. 



Greylady said:


> How do you "down grade" a review? Someone mentioned that in an earlier post


Right under the review, it says "Was this helpful?" With a "YES" button and a "NO" button. Then it has numbers just to the right of the links. Just click the no


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

jCo72 said:


> Right under the review, it says "Was this helpful?" With a "YES" button and a "NO" button. Then it has numbers just to the right of the links. Just click the no


Oh OK, I already did that :-D. Thanks for your help


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Greylady said:


> He gave it a one star and a bad review. I don't know anything about posting about this forum being forbidden..Why is it forbidden? Just wondering. Anyway, if it points people in the direction of the proper way to care for a betta fish then I say it's a good thing and may keep someone from buying one of those "tanks"


 
Either OFL or DQ made a post (I don't remember which thread it was now...) stating that it was forbidden to use this website, or Tropical Fish Keeping in an online review, or a complaining email.

I believe the website gets blamed for when we all gang up on a product or company and spam the heck out of them.

And, it's just flat out unnecessary - if you want them to find us, tell them to google "betta fish keeping" and "find a forum or other website to learn from". They'll end up here, just like I did when I googled for betta fish care.

ETA: My review never showed up, either >.< I posted it days ago, and I posted it here - as you can see, it's perfectly civil, no expletives, etc. No reason for them to delete it, I think!


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Betta stuff at stores keeps getting crueler and crueler. Ugh. It makes me sick how people treat fish.


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh dang I hope your reviews get through!! Mine did after one day. Maybe they don't check them over weekends...?


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my god, this is so despicable. 
This is how people at my college treat their fish and it infuriates me. 
Honestly, I was more irritated with the positive reviews for this product. All the people that say the fish is happy and it's ok because of the freaking rice paddies. IF I COULD DO ANYTHING, I'D KILL THAT MYTH. 
Fish are not decorations! And any parent who buys this for their kid is just teaching them to be uncaring and irresponsible.


----------



## dbockrath (Jul 29, 2011)

The odd thing is, Walmart actually sells some pretty decent 5 and 10 gallon setups if you're on a strict budget--I think I got mine (10 gallon tank, hood, filter) for about $30 or $35 last summer. Why anyone would buy this silly little thing is beyond me.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

dbockrath said:


> The odd thing is, Walmart actually sells some pretty decent 5 and 10 gallon setups if you're on a strict budget--I think I got mine (10 gallon tank, hood, filter) for about $30 or $35 last summer. Why anyone would buy this silly little thing is beyond me.


Same, I got Teeney's 10 gal kit from walmart $30


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

It's the designer mentality. 
I wish the manufacturers would just cut the crap about how "your betta will love his cozy little home." They're expensive because they're intended to be decorations, not homes. And it's supply and demand too ... They'll charge more for what people want to buy. And sadly, most people don't want to buy or aren't encouraged to buy a 10 gal tank and filter, heater, etc.


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

That is horrifying!


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

That is SO SMALL,poor betta fishes,I been gone for over two month and walmart is still being cruel!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hawkeye..is the company that made that terrible betta death trap..write to Hawkeye Int'l Corp..and hopefully theybwill take off the market..to discontinue it..i have already wrote to them and yu can see it on their website..they have some nice tanks..but this is the worst thing they could eva come up with..


----------



## Bettafish (Apr 20, 2009)

We give our betta houses when it comes to betta tanks. This betta tank though. its like trying to have someone live in a bathroom.


----------

